# Any OpenVZ Templates Needed



## NodeBytes (May 25, 2013)

I'm working on building some custom OpenVZ templates. Are there any distros that you would like to see an OpenVZ template for?


----------



## Mun (May 25, 2013)

Debian Wheezy Minimal. (no shit, just as basic as you can get it)


----------



## earl (May 25, 2013)

There is already a whole bunch here:

http://openvz.org/Download/template/precreated

Especially under the contributed templates..


----------



## willie (May 25, 2013)

Appliance templates: discussion board, blog, mediawiki, VPN, VOIP (Asterisk), etc. BuyVM has a big selection (not sure where they came from), if you want inspiration.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 25, 2013)

willie said:


> BuyVM has a big selection (not sure where they came from)


We either make our own, or use reliable prefabs (Turnkey, etc).


----------



## Nick_A (May 25, 2013)

CentOS 6 with cPanel. One that doesn't use a previous main IP and which DOES use the correct new IP.


----------



## rsk (May 25, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> CentOS 6 with cPanel. One that doesn't use a previous main IP and which DOES use the correct new IP.


This is actually not hard, I have done this in the past. Basically you remove some files, and once the vps is created it will "grab" new values. If I can find the files that required the deletion I will reply back.


----------



## Nick_A (May 25, 2013)

rsk said:


> This is actually not hard, I have done this in the past. Basically you remove some files, and once the vps is created it will "grab" new values. If I can find the files that required the deletion I will reply back.


 Right, finding those files is the key. Spent quite a bit of time trying to track them down, only to get to where it removed the main IP and didn't grab the new one :/


----------



## rsk (May 25, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> Right, finding those files is the key. Spent quite a bit of time trying to track them down, only to get to where it removed the main IP and didn't grab the new one :/


I'll find them, wrote them down on a piece of sticky-note on my desk somewhere.


----------



## RootNerds (May 26, 2013)

willie said:


> Appliance templates: discussion board, blog, mediawiki, VPN, VOIP (Asterisk), etc. BuyVM has a big selection (not sure where they came from), if you want inspiration.


I like this idea. However, it should come with some kind of easy configuration scripts as well.


----------



## eva2000 (May 26, 2013)

Maybe a Oracle Linux 6.4 one ? Not many VPS have OL6.. only one that does right now is RamNode when I requested it, they added OL6 ISO image. Maybe with OpenVZ Template folks would be more likely to offer it ?


----------



## wilbo (May 26, 2013)

If you do make some templates please let me know.  I am making a site with links to free templates. 

http://freevpstemplates.com/blog/ 

It is still under construction in my spare time.


----------



## VPSDATABASE (May 26, 2013)

I would love to see some pre built OpenVZ templates that are useful like

cPanel Centos


----------

